# Driveway Alarms



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

So what's everyone using for a wireless driveway alarm? I could run a cable if required as I do want to trench ethernet to the shop someday.

I've done enough work to the house far as windows and insulation that a few times this fall the wife didn't even hear me leave with the semi.

I've had hay customers show up and might text me after ten minutes that they were waiting, can't hear em if I'm in the shop welding or using the plasma cutter.

Wireless would be fine, but like mentioned I could trench some sorta line in if required.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Been doing a little looking myself, for similar reasons.

Larry


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Not sure if this is still available but this is what we use. (not sure the link will work - it is Dakota Alert DCM -2500) This was a replacement transmitter. We had another brand before this that didn't work well at all. Have less than 1/2 mile from the house. Sometimes a vehicle will slip by undetected. Will be interested in what others are using too!

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00436XL3U/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Shelia


----------



## Dixiemist (Dec 9, 2020)

We have used this one for a couple of years with great success it will pick up big dogs. Get approx. 60' coverage from the sensor and its about 500' from the metal building. It will wake you up if someone comes in at night.

https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200415517_200415517


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Will follow this post also, tried a cheap alarm but too many false alarms so we turned it off. We do have a camera facing the driveway but no alarm with it. Also have the problem if you are in the barn or the shop with radio on people can come to the house and leave without knowing. Maybe the best would be a good dog with a loud bark.


----------



## Dixiemist (Dec 9, 2020)

I put a ring spotlight camera on the end of the barn that works great just had to put a WiFi extender in to get it to work, the app gives you an alert n you can see the video. So if some One comes in they trip the driveway alarm and come around the loop and I cover the machine shed and end of the garage with The spotlight camera. Giving me 2 notifications of some one being here and video of who it is. It's the battery operated one bought an extra battery so I charge one of them about every 14 days.

https://www.amazon.com/Ring-Spotlight-Battery-Security-Two-Way/dp/B0758L64L9/ref=sr_1_1?crid=3UOSZVASK5YR&dchild=1&keywords=ring+spotlight+camera&qid=1608521904&sprefix=Ring+sp%2Caps%2C590&sr=8-1


----------



## swall01 (Jun 10, 2018)

as mentioned above, i also use the Dakota Alert. have had it 8+ years, works great. sensor is adjustable for coverage and uses 9V battery. tends to last a little over 6 months depending on traffic. my sensor is 900+ feet away from reciever. reciver is powered by wall roach and has several options other than its built in speaker and light. i use the 12v pickoff relay to connect to my home system's door bell. 1 ding front door, 2 dings back door, 3 dings driveway. due to distance, it alerts just before the cameras come on. shout if you have any specific questions.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I’ve looked at these recently, I like a lot of the concepts with one caveat on all of them.....why do they not have the base station, which is powered by A/C current (no need for power draw worries), WiFi enabled so as to send an alert to my phone no matter where I’m at? Seems really simple.....idk, just me?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I opted for a cellular camera with solar charger that sends alerts and pictures to my phone....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I prefer the direct bury cable sensor and then you know for sure it is a vehicle coming up your drive.. I have tried the others sensors and I have had too many interrupted nights caused by either a high wind storm moving trees or vegetation, coyotes or dogs coming up the drive etc. The direct bury cable is strictly a vehicle sensing alarm.

Regards, Mike


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I use this one, works better than I expected @ nearly 3/4 mile without a direct line of site....

https://www.guardlinesecurity.com/collections/guardline-outdoor-motion-alerts-wireless-driveway-alarms/products/1-4-mile-wireless-driveway-alarm


----------



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

I bought one from Amazon a few years back for 60.00 or so. Have it mounted about 200 yards from the house. Solar powered. The receiver plugs into an AC socket and has different chimes to choose from. Will even pick up water movement from wind in a pothole.
Only thing it misses is a side by side occasionally.


----------



## BirdDoc (Jun 26, 2021)

I've been using those cheap Harbor Freight wireless driveway alarms for 10 years. I get about 5 years on one, so I'm on my second. The sensor lens dry rots and cracks after a while. I think they're like $15. I tool a 3" hunk of pvc, made a cutout on the bottom, spray painted it, and I shove the sensor up in the cutout to limit and focus its visibility


----------



## PACattleman (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi, just happen to see this thread. After going thru various driveway alarms I found one that works better then the Guardline, Harbor Freight, It is the Htzsafe 1/2Mile Solar Wireless Driveway Alarm System 1 Receiver + 4 Sensors, about 112.00 on Ebay Comes with it's own solar panel. Capable of 16 Sensors. I only use 4. Works really well on out drivway close to 1/3 mi. long. False alarms caused by deer, rabbits, yes, a few. What I did was put 2 sensors about 100 ft apart. if they both go off, I know it's someone coming in. I have another sensor going into the shop, and one coming to the house. been working for me 2 years now.


----------

